# Spotted 2 Bald Eagles on today's ride



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Pretty cool. Bluebird sky and the smaller immature Bald Eagle would dive bomb the mature Bald Eagle. As it was about to go over the top of the mature one, the mature one would barrel roll and was upside down as the other one passed over it. I watched for 5 minutes and they just kept doing it again and again, and screeching at the top of there lungs.
The barrel roll was just so skilled. it was like a plane dog fight. the eagles were not trying to hurt one another from what I could tell.
Just playing around????
This was on Decker Road in Lafayette along the Paulinskill river about 8 miles from my house.
The mature one had a bright white head and tail.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

No Pic's.....did happen, failed


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> No Pic's.....did happen, failed


i could have taken a picture with my cell phone but it would have been worthless.
some times i do cycle with a camera but it is rare. a picture would of been sweet. i see bald eagles pretty often whitewater kayaking on the upper delaware but I never saw one barrel roll like that. unique experience.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

On my ride home today I saw an old lady skydive from a burning helicopter into a public water fountain where these two pirates were eating deep fried turkey in the middle of a gang war between Twilight fans. I forgot to take a pic though. Sorry.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*If*

If she was on EPO we could get this thread moved to the doping forum...


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

lactic acidosis said:


> On my ride home today I saw an old lady skydive from a burning helicopter into a public water fountain where these two pirates were eating deep fried turkey in the middle of a gang war between Twilight fans. I forgot to take a pic though. Sorry.


do you have any friends? probably not.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

NJcycler said:


> do you have any friends? probably not.


I have friends like you have a sense of humor. What's your address? I'll mail you a hug.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

lactic acidosis said:


> I have friends like you have a sense of humor. What's your address? I'll mail you a hug.


i read your reply in the morning when I got up. not much of a morning person until after my ride.
OK. you can find me on the county roads of sussex, warren, orange 6-7 days a week. 

i'll shake your hand.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Spotted a bald eagle Monday in Harrington Park. Took off from the bottom of the now pretty dry Oradell reservoir.


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw a juvi bald eagle snatch a small rabbit from the side of the road on Sandy Hook last week. Several small birds followed the eagle and harrassed it.


----------

